# Irish expat going to Cape town hoping to stay...



## kflips04 (Jul 16, 2014)

Irish, going for 5 weeks in December and hoping to apply for a visa and stay to work for 6 months to 1 year. 
Bar tender, supervisor, mixology experience. 
Help, opinions, suggestions, advice!?


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

I could be wrong, but I think you have to apply in Ireland for your visa before you go. The new rules don't allow applications for visas to be made in RSA.


----------

